# DMS front clip



## Ladimer (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey fellas.
Last fall it appeared that someone swiped the front passenger side clip of my 05 in a parking lot. It caused the paint to chip off in that area and pop out the portion of the front clip that met the front fender on the opposite side of the car. Its my daily driver, so I wanted to wait till after winter to have it fixed. So now to my question...
I personally am not a big fan of the stock front end. Makes the car look too much like a Grand Prix or something. I've been looking at different front clip options, and I've narrowed it down to the offerings from Dominant Motor Sports and RKSport. The DMS unit "appears" to be of a higher quality. Does anyone have any experience with either of these pieces? The higher quality unit is the one I will be going with. 

:cheers


----------



## Ladimer (Dec 6, 2008)

wow...nobody?
Anyone on here have an aftermarket front end??
Oh well...
I've ordered the RKSport front facia and Stern "Beast" 18" rims with GY F1 rubber. I'll post pics once it's all finished.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Ladimer said:


> wow...nobody?
> Anyone on here have an aftermarket front end??
> Oh well...
> I've ordered the RKSport front facia and Stern "Beast" 18" rims with GY F1 rubber. I'll post pics once it's all finished.


I don't know anyone who has a After Market front Facia. But as far as what broke on yours, did it pop out at the seam just below the headlight.


----------



## Ladimer (Dec 6, 2008)

yeah. the opposite side (side that got swiped) had a bubble form. Eventually it popped, leaving a section of plastic paint free. I would have loved to catch the POS who did it in the act. It would have so been worth it.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

I have a different front fascia but i couldnt tell you what brand as i got the car this way. but if you can recognize it, it seems pretty decent. i just have a junk coat of paint on it really prone to rock chips. so, make sure you get a good painter. 


EDIT : it appears i have the DMS kit, i have their front, skirts, and rear bumper w/ a SAP spoiler. 

also, i really dont like goodyears. i've had 2 sets, RSA's and F1's and used to work for goodyear, honestly some of the most overpriced garbage tires in my opinion. i would recc coopers(zeon zpt) if you can find them, theyve proven themselves to me for 3 sets.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

not sure if this picture will work, excuse my haggard wheels, owner before me.... and he sold the damn grill inserts. moron..


----------



## Ladimer (Dec 6, 2008)

Yeah, that's DMS's front clip. I was going to go with that one because it looks really good, but it's made of fiberglass. I didn't want to make the mistake of misjudging a steep driveway entrance with a low fiberglass chin spoiler. The RKSport clip is made of urethane, same as the stock unit, so I decided on going with that.
As for Goodyears, I've had several different kinds. My last were the F1 GSD3's on my old LS1 Z28. I loved those tires...they handled great on dry and wet surfaces. From what I've read in Car and Driver and Tire Rack, the Goodyear F1's perform really well. I'm happy with them. They were better than the BGF Comp T/A's I had on the Z28 before I got the GY's, and I'm sure they will be better than the BFG's I had on the goat prior.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

ive heard a lot of disappointment from the BFGs after just a couple thousand miles the performance goes down hill


but i swear by the coopers, especially bang for buck.


----------

